# How to tighten slack in a dog trolley



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Instead of using rope, you might want to go with a braided cable then turnbuckle the ends. That way you can just tighten up the turnbuckle to tighten. My .02 cents


These listed here are not the chepest but will give you an idea of what I talking about.
http://store.wastewatersupplies.com/turnbuckles--stainless-steel.html


----------



## B_wit_92 (Aug 17, 2009)

What's the point of the turn buckle though?


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

B_wit_92 said:


> What's the point of the turn buckle though?


If/when the wire rope develops slack...by turning the turn buckle, with out much effort you can tighten it up. Depending on the size of shed, if it continually develops slack, you may be pulling the shed over gradually. 

You could always run the cable from your house to the shed through a pulley mounted to the exterior wall. Attach a counter weight to the cable, that would keep the cable tight all the time. The benefit would be that it would also allow Fido to pull against the cable and it will give, then retract when he calms down. Let me know if you need a sketch...


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I moved this thread from the How-To Guides section.

Agreed, rope isn't going to stay tight for you. Cable is much more appropriate for this application, and the addition of a turnbuckle is the solution!


----------



## B_wit_92 (Aug 17, 2009)

its not a rope but rather a cable like this


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

RippySkippy said:


> If/when the wire rope develops slack...by turning the turn buckle, with out much effort you can tighten it up. Depending on the size of shed, if it continually develops slack, you may be pulling the shed over gradually.
> 
> You could always run the cable from your house to the shed through a pulley mounted to the exterior wall. Attach a counter weight to the cable, that would keep the cable tight all the time. The benefit would be that it would also allow Fido to pull against the cable and it will give, then retract when he calms down. Let me know if you need a sketch...


This is a great (and humane) idea. It eliminates the jerk to the dog's neck.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

B_wit_92 said:


> it uses rope clams and when i get it tight and go to tighten the clamps it loosens up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it sounds like the problems are from these "rope clamps". I'm not exactly sure what those are. Someone else may know and can chime in. In the meantime, can you attach a photo of your setup?


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

B_wit_92 said:


> What's the point of the turn buckle though?


 It appears from the photo of the sky trolley package, it already has a turn buckle. It is the silver thing on the left side of the package.


----------



## B_wit_92 (Aug 17, 2009)

drtbk4ever said:


> It appears from the photo of the sky trolley package, it already has a turn buckle. It is the silver thing on the left side of the package.



well that isnt the same kit i have. mine has hooks that you screw into the wall and then this is what i have holding the slack in the line












mine is the silver one in the bottom right of the image


----------



## johnnyboy (Oct 8, 2007)

wow what kinda dog do you got?!


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

OK, that will work. What you need from the hardware store is a Turn buckle (I think that is what it is called). It is like the one on the bottom left. You hook one end to the cable, the other to the U bolt you have and you twist it with a wrench and it tightens up.

Let us know how that goes.


----------



## B_wit_92 (Aug 17, 2009)

RippySkippy said:


> If/when the wire rope develops slack...by turning the turn buckle, with out much effort you can tighten it up. Depending on the size of shed, if it continually develops slack, you may be pulling the shed over gradually.
> 
> You could always run the cable from your house to the shed through a pulley mounted to the exterior wall. Attach a counter weight to the cable, that would keep the cable tight all the time. The benefit would be that it would also allow Fido to pull against the cable and it will give, then retract when he calms down. Let me know if you need a sketch...




if you could send me a sketch of that?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

If the silver connection is not tightened down enough, or the wrong size for the wire it will slip


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

B_wit_92 said:


> if you could send me a sketch of that?



Let me see what I can come up with...I'll try to get you something later in the day...


----------



## B_wit_92 (Aug 17, 2009)

RippySkippy said:


> Let me see what I can come up with...I'll try to get you something later in the day...




ok thanks


----------

